# 2004 Toyota Tacoma V6....



## mesupra (Dec 8, 2012)

Bit of a dilemma, 

I currently have a 1998 Toyota Camry 4 cylinder car and average between 10-12k miles per year. Its been and still is a great car, now having 170k miles the body is just starting to rust and it needs 4 struts and a valve cover gasket.

I have an option to purchase a 2004 Toyota Tacoma, V6, auto, extended cab, base model, 4x4 with 40k. Truck is family member owned and in MINT condition, owned since new and never spent a night outside. 

I dealer is willing to offer him 12k for the truck and I can purchase it at this price. The idea of having a truck and being able to not have to borrow the wife's Denali to haul stuff is appealing.

I guess I am looking for some reviews of this truck and thoughts on purchasing it. Are there any major issues? What can I expect for MPG? The frame was certified by toyota and is good till 2019.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## RacerX (Dec 8, 2012)

I have a 2003 Tacoma, 4X4, v6 with 110,000 miles and still going strong. One issue with these is that the frame's prematurely rust out. My dealer spent two days rust-proofing the frame after a manufacturer's recall. The one major issue I had, other than standard maintenance, is the check valve on the gas tank went at about 50,000 miles. Since it's on the top of the tank the tank needs to be removed to replace it (design flaw IMO). That makes it a somewhat costly repair. Other than that its still going strong with the original exhaust system, water pump, timing chain, etc.


----------



## stihlaficionado (Dec 8, 2012)

I always check this site before buying


Used Cars for Sale - Search New Cars - Car Prices & Reviews - Auto Loans & Car Quotes at Autobuyguide.com

click on the Auto Recalls on the right side of the page

I have a 2001 Tacoma XtraCab 4X4 SR5, bought 3 years ago with only 45,500 miles(5 speed, all the
goodies). It was a divorce sale for a former business client.

Not one problem so far


----------



## mesupra (Dec 8, 2012)

I have a 2001 Tacoma XtraCab 4X4 SR5, bought 3 years ago with only 45,500 miles.

Do you mind me asking what you think of the price?


----------



## slowp (Dec 8, 2012)

Around here, they have a high resale value. In fact, last year I was shopping for a little 4x4 pickup and I could get a brand new Ford Ranger with all the bells and whistles on sale for $5000 less than a 2 year old Tacoma V-6. I figured I could buy a lot of gas to make up for the worse gas mileage with $5000. 

That's all I know. The Tacoma is extremely popular in these parts.


----------



## Hammertime1 (Dec 8, 2012)

I've got an 06 and love it. The best truck I have owned for what I use it for. Tacoma's just placed in top 5? for highest used resale prices. A lot of toys made that list too. Their is a lot of specific info relating to exact years on tacoma forums. I usally go to the t world one when I am looking for info. I wasn't sure if we could list other forums and do not to want to break any rules by directly listing site. I'd be surprised if you were disapointed as long as price is fair.


----------



## RacerX (Dec 8, 2012)

The gas mileage on the V6 Tacoma is pretty lousy for a six cylinder vehicle. I average about 19 MPG on combination highway/city driving.


----------



## Arbonaut (Dec 8, 2012)

slowp said:


> Around here, they have a high resale value. In fact, last year I was shopping for a little 4x4 pickup and I could get a brand new Ford Ranger with all the bells and whistles on sale for $5000 less than a 2 year old Tacoma V-6. I figured I could buy a lot of gas to make up for the worse gas mileage with $5000.
> 
> That's all I know. *The Tacoma is extremely popular in these parts.*



Tacoma...hello ???


----------



## mesupra (Jan 2, 2013)

So I ended up buying the Tacoma, so far its a nice little, really little truck. Thank god its a extended cab. After looking it over closely I came to realize there is little difference from a 92' "pickup" to a 2004 Tacoma. It seems to have decent power and hauls my little wood trailer with a 1/3 of a cord without issue. It will be interesting to see what the MPG works out to in the next several days, just filled it today and will check it on Friday. At 44k I should be able to get a couple years out of her. Thanks for the input.


----------



## stihlaficionado (Jan 3, 2013)

mesupra said:


> So I ended up buying the Tacoma, so far its a nice little, really little truck. Thank god its a extended cab. After looking it over closely I came to realize there is little difference from a 92' "pickup" to a 2004 Tacoma. It seems to have decent power and hauls my little wood trailer with a 1/3 of a cord without issue. It will be interesting to see what the MPG works out to in the next several days, just filled it today and will check it on Friday. At 44k I should be able to get a couple years out of her. Thanks for the input.



You may want to visit the Tacoma forum Toyota Tacoma Forums - Tacoma World

Very interesting site...there are threads on MPG on the 4 banger & V6 tacomas


----------



## PLMCRZY (Jan 3, 2013)

RacerX said:


> The gas mileage on the V6 Tacoma is pretty lousy for a six cylinder vehicle. I average about 19 MPG on combination highway/city driving.



Thats good my single cab ranger doesn't get that!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------

